# When is cheapest to book/buy flights from Australia to UK?



## dariuzthepole (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have recently moved to Brisbane from the UK with my girlfriend and daughter. We were planning a trip home for Xmas 2012 and I've been keeping an eye on Emirates flight prices. I checked today and for a 3 week spell over Xmas and New Year, they've jumped from $4500 last time I checked to $8000 today. 

When would be the best/cheapest time to buy the flights - 6 months before flying, 3 months, 9 months? I'm also not sure what price is a reasonable one, but can take a guess that $8k is a bit steep. 

Thanks,
DK

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Travelling over Christmas and New Year is the peak time for visiting the UK and hence costliest tickets. I'd advise booking them as soon as possible, as they are most likely to sell out. The more availability there is the cheaper the tickets will be, as the seats get sold and become scarce the prices jacks up. But at the same, time you might get a last minute detal.

Check out Cheap Flights - Compare Airline Tickets with Skyscanner.com - will let you search the whole year for cheapest prices.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Try www.webjet.com.au for cheap prices, they will have to same flights with big companies (eg: Emirates) at lower rates. STA travel also has great deals even for adults.


----------



## teejay212 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi, 

Do what we do - book a single flight back to the UK for $1200+ and then from now on book your return flights from the UK for £900+ It'll save you a fortune - but will only work if you go back to the UK at least once a year - you can then change your return date later for a small fee - and you always have a spare flight to use if something untoward should come up. As soon as you mention your departure from an Australian airport the costs rocket - but this way our departure airport will always be the UK !! You only have to buy one single back and that's it- cheap prices from now on !! Lol TJ


----------



## dariuzthepole (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks to all who replied!

TJ - that's insane! So you would recommend I purchase a single trip to the UK now and towards the end of year buy a return from UK to Aus - that's genius! Any idea of how much it is to move the dates? Is it a flat rate or does it depend on fare or airline? Try to stick with Emirates. 

Cheers,
DK

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## teejay212 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi - I fly home to Glasgow tonite on Emirates 10.30pm flight and return to Perth on Thurs 22-Mar-12 - those prices I quoted were my actuals - I have booked my return for 10-Sep-12 and I believe it is £50 - £75 or so to change the date !! TJ


----------



## nonny1983 (Jul 20, 2011)

Have you tried different airlines? I appreciate people like to fly with who they know but my family and I recently moved to Brisbane from Cardiff and flew with Eva air who were fantastic and is highly recommend them.


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

DK I recently booked on Emirates peak, and got it for $2,084 plus an additional 50% on baggage allowance included. Emirates on line booking is like the stock exchange, it jumps all over the place in matter of minutes, $1,900 to $10,000 and back again the next day. Seats on the 2.45am departure are as scarce as hens teeth because thats the most popular time. I just kept trying over a period of two weeks, moving my dates back and forward until I hit a price I was happy with.


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for the tips, this is something I'd been trying to work out recently too! The only advice I've had (as well as this) is from my sister who has traveled here a few times she said Etihad Airways often have cheap flights, so do Korean Air. My parents recently came from the UK and the best flights were via KL with Malaysian Airlines. I think advice about trying all the different airlines is spot on.
We're used to making bookings online but it may also be worth getting a travel or flight agent involved and seeing what they come up with. That's what I'm going to try as well as online research.
Thanks for the prompt!


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

Etihad are a very good airline and normally very competitive but they are a sister of Emirates who have moved capitalise on Qantas' poor decision (in my opinion) to pull out of most of it's European routes. Emirates are aggressively seizing the vacated market share by not only moving into those routes but putting on new routes. So Etihad do not appear to be discounting at this time.


----------

